# CAM COVER COLOUR !



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

Fancy a change , what colour do you recon people


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Ooo nice motor,how about kawasaki candy apple green. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

how about chrome polished. it goes with your intake and plenum and the strut brace.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm gonna be doing mine soon Dave. Over christmas. Just gonna do em crackle finish black.

When you doing yours?


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Cherry red. Its the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

was thinking of this just on the covers, maybe put back coil pack cover an do the same


chippy said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

looking good as eva m8 i think bling bling


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

i think that will look abit bland tbh.

why not go for a bright hks pinky purple colour.

with an engine bay like yours you want it to stand out


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

dean j said:


> I'm gonna be doing mine soon Dave. Over christmas. Just gonna do em crackle finish black.
> 
> When you doing yours?


We,ll do them togther mate lol:thumbsup:


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

Or maybe the same blue as the pipes
or have them anodised hks purple
come on people, give me some ideas
i think the mines crinkle purple is No1
an blue is No2


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

mat red my favorite!!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

i'll pop in tonight before training man.

I got a spare set, so we'll do mine or yours first, swap em, then do the other set, so we can still use the motors for as long as possible. Then i'll just sell the set left. 

I only know of Frosts that do the crackle finish, and they only do black or red i think. I.d go a different colour if i coould find em. What colour you think i should do mine?


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

Am liking this colour !!!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

did mine Nissan Silver - not exactly an adventurous choice but turned out OK I think. Haven't stuck the Nissan logo back on yet...


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

Do it in Gold! Keep all silicone pipes blue but break all the blue with gold


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

blue34 said:


> did mine Nissan Silver - not exactly an adventurous choice but turned out OK I think. Haven't stuck the Nissan logo back on yet...


Thats very nice mate, clean looking, i really wanted somthing a bit more ,,, in your face i spose lol
regards Dave


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

dean j said:


> i'll pop in tonight before training man.
> 
> I got a spare set, so we'll do mine or yours first, swap em, then do the other set, so we can still use the motors for as long as possible. Then i'll just sell the set left.
> 
> I only know of Frosts that do the crackle finish, and they only do black or red i think. I.d go a different colour if i coould find em. What colour you think i should do mine?


u know anybody that does them round here mate?
i want mine done soon too!


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

What about a custom spray job,"airbrushed" logo or motive!!!!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

i always wanned summin air brushed but is expensive


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds interesting but what would you do


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

i'm gonna give it a go myself Trev. Cant be too hard.

Just a bit worried about putting the CAS spot on when i put it back on.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You do have quite a lot of pink there already.:thumbsup:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

i painted mine before but i fancy powdercoating this time


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

i will be doing gold & carbon!


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> You do have quite a lot of pink there already.:thumbsup:


Pink:bawling: i think youll find its hks purple lol


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

Nexen said:


> Sounds interesting but what would you do


Was thinking a union jack blended into the rising sun !!!


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

Think that would work and look awesome


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

skulls! get loadsa skulls


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

chippy said:


> Pink:bawling: i think youll find its hks purple lol


Ha I know, I'm planning to do my engine bay out that colour. Just teasing. But I've put pink in your mind now haven't I.


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Ha I know, I'm planning to do my engine bay out that colour. Just teasing. But I've put pink in your mind now haven't I.


All i can see now is fluffy dise an seat covers,lol, if i new where you lived youd get them for christmas as punishment lol


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

How about this purple !!!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Thewould look nice Dave. Do yours, and if it looks tidy, i'll give you mine to do!

Take no notice of Trev and his skulls. He's one of them goth types!

How about loads of tinkerbells on em?


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

that is the dogs nuts


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

ok final decision, purple or blue


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

I have notice that all of you have huge turbos i am impressed wow!! don't you have 2 much lag ? are these cars easy to drive in town?I Would still go for mat color even in purple.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Purple man!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Goddammit, I made my mind up in Japan to do mine purple now everyone is.


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Goddammit, I made my mind up in Japan to do mine purple now everyone is.


Dont you mean pink lol


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

Purple it is, off to the spray shop tomorrow to get materials, you need anything dean.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

dean j said:


> Thewould look nice Dave. Do yours, and if it looks tidy, i'll give you mine to do!
> 
> Take no notice of Trev and his skulls. He's one of them goth types!
> 
> How about loads of tinkerbells on em?


aint nothing wrong with skulls!!! bloody goth!
but if yours comes out good i will give u mine to do too!:clap:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

chippy said:


> Purple it is, off to the spray shop tomorrow to get materials, you need anything dean.


see if they got any orange mate


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

trevbwhite said:


> see if they got any orange mate


post what orange you want an they will match it, ill get it for you if you need me to


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

lol now u got me thinking what orange lol! decisions decisions!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I dunno what colour to do mine yet Dave. Gimme some suggestions man!

You think it needs etching primer or just normal primer will do?

Trev, do yours in the 350z colour orange. That'd look wicked. You back in love with her now shes running good again?


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

dean j said:


> I dunno what colour to do mine yet Dave. Gimme some suggestions man!
> 
> You think it needs etching primer or just normal primer will do?
> 
> Trev, do yours in the 350z colour orange. That'd look wicked. You back in love with her now shes running good again?


will ask at spray shop tomorrow mate, think you should stay factory mate to be honest, black maybe red at a push. Match the rest of car !!!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

hhhhmmmm u maybe right may stick black for now!
yea shes behaving herself at the mo dean!
just need new toys for her now 
will have to have a little meet up when the weather gets better


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

but will the paint you get be able to withstand the temp under the bonnet?

when i did my B16A2 cover's i used some hammerite paint for radiator's,withstand 350c degree's heat which was plenty enough

i'm thinking bright yellow


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> but will the paint you get be able to withstand the temp under the bonnet?
> 
> when i did my B16A2 cover's i used some hammerite paint for radiator's,withstand 350c degree's heat which was plenty enough
> 
> i'm thinking bright yellow


used 2k before, lasted 2 year so far:thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ah sweet,thanks for letting me know so now i know what i can order when the time comes 

what primer/laquer will you use?


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> ah sweet,thanks for letting me know so now i know what i can order when the time comes
> 
> what primer/laquer will you use?


if there is already paint on there, standard primer,, if bare metal then you need etching primer then 2k paint an 2k laquer:thumbsup:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I've bare metalled the spare ones, so they'll need etching primer Dave. I think we should strip all of em back so they're perfect.

I fancy a satin black on mine now. You said theres an effect that looks like its anodised? I want that!

Where you getting the paints from?


You got a car yet Emil?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

dean j said:


> You got a car yet Emil?


Lexus up for sale to fund something else,all I can say for now :thumbsup:


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

dean j said:


> I've bare metalled the spare ones, so they'll need etching primer Dave. I think we should strip all of em back so they're perfect.
> 
> I fancy a satin black on mine now. You said theres an effect that looks like its anodised? I want that!
> 
> Where you getting the paints from?


bare metal will need etching mate, you dont have to bare metal to get perfect finish, better with some paint on there to be honest acts like a filler an takes out imperfections. you get the anodised affect of e bay be it needs to be applied to polished alloy surface, i got some black crinkle finish if you like, will be getting paints from car colour services mawney rd, just 10 mins away from me.


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

Think i desided on a deep vivid pearl purple !!!!!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Dave, you know purple is the only way to go with your car 









Just to jog your memory


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

Bandit said:


> Dave, you know purple is the only way to go with your car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmmm ppppuurrrrple lol
just going to go alot deeper though
looking shiny shiny steve:thumbsup:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

When you thinking of doing it Dave? I'll try and get down to ya!

My spare covers are at my old dears, so up the road from you.

You reckon that place you going do the crackle paint? Seeing as my cars just sitting for the winter, i might have a go at getting the plenum off too. At least when it aint so bloody cold!!!


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

was going to try as soon as pos mate, might give it a go sunday, i have black crinkle paint mate.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll try and pop in tonight. I'm up that way later on. 

You time you working till?


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

dean j said:


> I'll try and pop in tonight. I'm up that way later on.
> 
> You time you working till?


No work today mate, just got all my paint, you can pop to mine if im in, call just before


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

dean j said:


> When you thinking of doing it Dave? I'll try and get down to ya!
> 
> My spare covers are at my old dears, so up the road from you.
> 
> You reckon that place you going do the crackle paint? Seeing as my cars just sitting for the winter, i might have a go at getting the plenum off too. At least when it aint so bloody cold!!!


dean i got a spare plenum if u wanna borrow that to paint?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I like the colour it is now ...


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

*ALL DONE*

Sprayed them purple


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

look nice fella!
when u doing mine lol


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

ps can someone talk me through how to resize images:chairshot


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

trevbwhite said:


> dean i got a spare plenum if u wanna borrow that to paint?


If i can be bothered to get the plenum off, i might just take you up on that one Trev. Did you take yours off yourself mate?

God knows why they come up small like that Dave. Someone clever will talk you through it. Look good on too!

I'll make that my mission for the next week or so. Tidy up the engine bay. Needs a bloody clean though first. I know just the man for that, dont I Dave! lol


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

Trev an Dean bring em down ill do em for you


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks awsome mate! 

Did you manage to get a hold of 2k paint and primer? I thought it was banned by HSE and only water base was to be used. Just going by what my mate at body shop told me.


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

drewzer said:


> Looks awsome mate!
> 
> Did you manage to get a hold of 2k paint and primer? I thought it was banned by HSE and only water base was to be used. Just going by what my mate at body shop told me.


just used normal 1k mate, started with etching filler primmer, left in oven 24 hrs base cote then a top top qualitl laquer to finnish, it been on dyno for 2 hrs since with no sign of paint falier...:thumbsup:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Dave, tell me when your free between boxing day and new year, and i'll be down mate.

You'll have to feed me though! 

How much were the paints to buy in the end mate? I'm thinking of a different colour now.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks good that does Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice choice dave


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the nice responce people, merry christmas to you all
Chippy


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yep they look great.:thumbsup:


----------



## worpdrive (Oct 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:nice purple looks a bit spiecial.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

chippy said:


> Thanks for the nice responce people, merry christmas to you all
> Chippy


alright mate where u get the paint from i seen a green color i fancy!
may have to take u up on sorting my hks pipes at the same time fella!!! :runaway:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

anybody know how to get this kind of finish?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't know who can do a finish like that, but it looks like Mines or probably is. I was interested at one point too but couldn't find anything in the UK. Maybe you can get it straight from Mines Japan. Your best bet is to Ask Matty32 on here he would surely know.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

yea its a mines one mate. its an unusual finish


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

its called crinkle or wrinkle finish its for sale on e bay i got a can in red:chuckle:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

oh right have u used it mate? does it look good? hopefully getting another set of cam covers soon so i will have a word with ya!


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

pop to rk tuning ask to have a look at his race engine, its done in red, looks very nice


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

oh where did u get it from mate?


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

e bay,, vht wrinkle finish they do red or black


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

oh thats the one! gotta be black for me i rekon!  nice one chippy!!!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

chippy said:


> e bay,, vht wrinkle finish they do red or black


ordered the wrinkle black finish mate! hopefully poaint turn up in the week! did u use a primer with yours mate or go straight on>?
last time i went straight onto the bare metal with the paint and thats lasted over a year no probs


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

anyone around birmingham that I can pay to do mine? cant be asked!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

chippy said:


> e bay,, vht wrinkle finish they do red or black


got my paint today mate hopefully will come out a treat!


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

if your down to bare metal ide use etching primer, if not down to metal then can either nip it back or normal primer it for perfect finish


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

will etching primer be ok with the heat? that paint i got says go straight on :S


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

mmmm got me there..... do a tester mate


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

yea may well have to! did u say u had some of the wrinkle paint? have u ever tried it?


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

i have got some was going to do mine, changed my mind, ron at rk done his own give him a buzz mate


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

need to pop up there at some point may ask him!


----------

